
Bradley Manning sentenced to 35 years in jail - llambda
http://boingboing.net/2013/08/21/manning.html
======
igravious
Story's already been broken up top:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6250431](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6250431)

